

Strider – Open-Source Continuous Integration and Deployment Server - tylermauthe
http://stridercd.com/

======
kylnew
I did a presentation on Strider at the Full Stack Toronto conference this
weekend. Here are the slides [https://github.com/bitwit/fsto-cd-
slides](https://github.com/bitwit/fsto-cd-slides)

Personally I'm pro-strider because self hosting is cheaper than most hosted
solutions and its a great way to learn and get started with CD. I think the
barrier to starting CD is too high and its mainly a misconception of
difficulty. Strider is a great way to just get started; you can even try
locally with a simple 'npm install -g strider'

~~~
tylermauthe
The intergrations are what attracted me. I can host it on Heroku and deploy to
Heroku... Meta!

------
zachrose
If anybody is using this and can share their experience, I would love to hear
it. As far as I can tell the only other significant self-hosted CI project is
Jenkins, and I'm interested in alternatives.

~~~
pbiggar
I'm curious as to the need for self-hosted - do hosted services not work for
you?

[Disclaimer: I work at [https://circleci.com](https://circleci.com), a
competitor]

~~~
sandstrom
I think for many keeping source-code locked down is important.

One could argue that i.e. this/Travis/you is better at security then the
average software company [it's probably true!]. But I still think many are
more comfortable with keeping the source-code under their control.

Doing something like Github Enterprise for a reasonable price shouldn't be too
difficult, I'd wager.

~~~
numo16
> I think for many keeping source-code locked down is important.

This is the primary reason we went with self-hosted bamboo and octopus deploy
for CI and deployment. It does move managing the infrastructure of it all over
to our side, but it could always be worse, I suppose (previous jobs not having
any sort of structured deployment workflow, in particular)

------
justincormack
Not loading, but its on github [https://github.com/Strider-
CD/strider](https://github.com/Strider-CD/strider)

------
softdev12
This site isn't loading for me, but the concept of continuous integration is
something that needs more open source tools. Some one should do a survey of
all the companies and how close they come to 1 click CI. I'm guessing most
people have at least 3 or 4 manual steps in their deployment processes.

------
jbrooksuk
The website isn't loading for me. I see a YouTube video load in the bottom
left corner, but then it disappears and I see nothing.

~~~
niall_ohiggins
Please try the Github page instead, which stridercd.com should really be
redirecting to anyway: [https://github.com/Strider-
CD/strider](https://github.com/Strider-CD/strider)

------
sandstrom
Seems interesting. Anyone who has tried this and Travis and can compare?

~~~
michaelmior
I'm a Strider contributor. One of the things that attracted me to Strider is
the ability to self-host and run private builds for free. Strider is easily
hosted on Heroku although this can be somewhat limiting if you need additional
services for your tests. The architecture is also highly componentized so it's
quite easy to hack in support for a new language. When I first added support
for Ruby, it took well under an hour.

------
mrmondo
Gave up waiting for the website to load after 30 seconds or so?

------
riffraff
how does this compare to long established open source tools for CI (i.e.
Jenkins) ? Maybe add a line or two in the Readme?

